# Garrett A/R 60 M24



## gtir/sr20det (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi there i have this on my turbo and was woundering if any one knew wat turbo i have it has on it Garrett A/R 60 M24 i cannot find any information on this can anyone shed some light.undefinedundefined


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a/r 60 is the size. please use the forced induction forum. you have a GTiR DET setup? That would be a T28 turbo.


----------



## gtir/sr20det (Mar 16, 2004)

Can any one help me.I need to know wat my turbo is it has this writen on it Garrett A/R 60 M24?????? anyone?????


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

gtir/sr20det said:


> Can any one help me.I need to know wat my turbo is it has this writen on it Garrett A/R 60 M24?????? anyone?????


Proably a T25, but lots of turbos use that housing.

Mike


----------

